# utorrent character?



## dsdavis6 (Dec 5, 2007)

hi, is there a way to use the u character from u torrent, i know its the greek character for my. Im asking because i want to delete accidentally placed utorrent shortcuts over my college computer that i cant access. i can use alt + u in word. Or can i identify it by its id somehow? thanks in advance


----------



## von kain (Dec 5, 2007)

μ use this one with copy paste


----------



## dsdavis6 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh right i forgot to mention im using command prompt... sorry for not being clear


----------



## von kain (Dec 5, 2007)

i thing you will have to install greek characters because not every font have them specially in cmd line


----------



## dsdavis6 (Dec 5, 2007)

ah ok... maybe i should just leave it hope for the best i wouldnt be able to do that in college with the restrictions. thanks though


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2007)

You could try holding down the "Alt" key and pressing "0181" on the numeric keypad,not the ones on the top of the keyboard.Number lock should be on as well.Should give you "µ"


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 5, 2007)

µ should exist it basically any character set, it's the character for micro. 230 is the ascii code, ie hold alt and press 230 on the numpad.


----------



## TUngsten (Dec 5, 2007)

µ τ Φ Θ Ω δ ∞ φ ε ∩ ≡ σ0ΣπΓßα▀▐▌▄▄▄█┌┘╪╫╓╒╘I╥☻╥╤╨╧╬═

thanks Dan, I think I've actually learned something useful for a change


----------



## dsdavis6 (Dec 6, 2007)

holding alt seems to not be working in command prompt... in fact it isnt producing characters for me here in this reply box lol


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2007)

dsdavis6 said:


> holding alt seems to not be working in command prompt... in fact it isnt producing characters for me here in this reply box lol


nvm, misread.

µ

Try the copy and paste method from one of our posts?


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 6, 2007)

Wile E said:


> nvm, misread.
> 
> µ
> 
> Try the copy and paste method from one of our posts?



you can copy and paste in CMD?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> you can copy and paste in CMD?


Yeah, but you have to use the mouse to paste. Keyboard shortcuts wont work. (AKA: no Ctrl-V)


----------



## von kain (Dec 6, 2007)

▀▐▌▄▄▄█┌┘╪╫╓╒╘I╥☻╥╤╨╧╬═

those aren't greek characters


----------



## dsdavis6 (Dec 6, 2007)

it worked thanks a lot... i actually found the character in word but i didnt think you could use the mouse in command prompt thanks


----------

